# Showdown at the OK Corral...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Showdown at the OK Corral... 

Account of painful argument with Fiddle Guru - available on request...


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Please explain, Ingelou....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was going to put this on 'worst songs of all time' but I like it really. It has a faded charm & is so poignant because Allan Smethurst couldn't handle the fame. He spent all the money and passed the last twenty years of his short life in a Salvation Army Hostel.


----------

